# S&W K17 value



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Have a guy looking to sell me a S&W K-17 no dash 22 Masterpiece 6” blued no box or paperwork Gun is in VGC. Pre Dash. Built in 1959. Pinned and Recessed. I’ve owned other Smiths in past but never really looked at the 22’s most have been rather expensive when I have looked. Has original grips with gun no real dragline few handling marks. Anyone idea of value?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bottom line is how much do you wish to make when you resell. If your not reselling, then whatever is agreeable. I'd start at 400.00.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I purchased a very similar pre Model 17 last summer. I didn't verify the exact year of manufacture but my son said it was from the mid 50's. Sounds like mine might have just a bit more blueing wear near the muzzle. Mechanically in excellent condition & fitted with the original grips as well. I paid right around $ 700.00. Drm50 should chime in & have a more knowledgeable idea of the current value. Mike


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

6-700 maybe a bit more with today’s crazy prices


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking on gunbroker No dash models north of 1000 without bids. Dash models are around 750+ with actual bids. I wish I could get it at $400 Dovans! That would be a steal of a price.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That’s great info! I’m getting a 2nd set of grips of target grips plus the original for under what you paid.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

shot1buck said:


> Looking on gunbroker No dash models north of 1000 without bids. Dash models are around 750+ with actual bids. I wish I could get it at $400 Dovans! That would be a steal of a price.


If you think 400 is a steal then you already have an idea what its worth. It is alot easier to raise your bid price then it is to lower it. Again if your keeping it then pay what they are asking. Few years ago i'd laugh at paying 400 for 22 caliber.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

As described $700-$800. You can’t go by the auction sites. Everybody is putting stuff out at outrageous prices. They don’t care if they sell it or not, don’t cost them nothing to fish. You never know when a sucker will take the bait. I have a NIB S&W for sale. Look on line and they are $1500 to $3000 and there is about a dozen available on the two major sights. I’m going to price mine -$200 and it won’t last an hour. The grips on that K22 should be Diamond Magnas. The S&W Target grips for K frames are going right at $100 for nice ones. Be aware when buying them on line to view both sides. Cop grips get beat up on right panel and sticky from glazed doughnuts.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> As described $700-$800. You can’t go by the auction sites. Everybody is putting stuff out at outrageous prices. They don’t care if they sell it or not, don’t cost them nothing to fish. You never know when a sucker will take the bait. I have a NIB S&W for sale. Look on line and they are $1500 to $3000 and there is about a dozen available on the two major sights. I’m going to price mine -$200 and it won’t last an hour. The grips on that K22 should be Diamond Magnas. The S&W Target grips for K frames are going right at $100 for nice ones. Be aware when buying them on line to view both sides. Cop grips get beat up on right panel and sticky from glazed doughnuts.


I didn’t mean I would pay $700-800. That’s what the most of them are selling for.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Prices are too crazy now to guess a value. Like I said in a different thread, I bought an LC9S 22lr for my wife 2 years ago.on GB new in box for $320. One SD last week for $1500!! This week one went for $850. I've seen 4 sold in between that price range during the last 3 weeks. It's absurd that thier getting $1250 for a 629-1 and $1500 for a plastic frame 22 revolver. If my wife didn't like it so much I'd be crazy NOT to sell it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

You don’t guess a value, you come up with a price you are willing to pay. You have to be willing to walk if you can’t but it at your price. Right now is the worst time to be buying guns, especially handguns & AR type stuff. I’m confident that gun prices will go down. You got to ask yourself, do I really need this right now, Punk? I heard a used Hi Point sold for $400. Anybody paying that kind of money for junk can be lured in and killed with a club.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I just cringe every time I read someone post “ I saw it for this price on Gun Broker” !!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m selling my own guns. Many I bought 50-60 yrs ago. I sold them for what seems like a big profit.
It’s not really a profit. $100 in 1960 was a tidy sum, you had a lot of buying power. Today $100 don’t buy squat and it’s going to get worse real quick. In fact it’s already started. The good news is there will be no shortage of wipe’n paper. The Dollar will be worth so little we can use them as TP. It will take a wheel barrow full to buy a loaf of bread.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

.........


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Picked it up today Original # grips matching the gun Little bit of pitting on other side but I’m happy with the purchase


----------

